# The Male Multi-Orgasm



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been incredibly doubtful about the male multi-orgasm. A few men here have talked about experiencing it a couple of times, and each time I have been cynical; I didn't believe it. 


But after last night, I believe it. Daaamn.


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it like the prostate orgasm? Or am I missing something?? Do tell! lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

When my partner has an O via a BJ he is done, which of course is all good.

But if we are having a long session he can go twice from PIV in that time. Different to my multi's which are one after the other. He does need some time in between but yeah he can have a second say 30 mins or so later.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know what it was. All I know is that we were doing PIV and he stopped all of a sudden, shaking uncontrollably and breathing heavily. I asked him what was wrong and he shook his head. I said, "But you're shaking..." and he said, "Do you wanna know why I'm shaking? I just had the weirdest orgasm ever." And I was confused because there were no signs of an orgasm, but he said that it was an orgasm complete with an ejaculation....but he still had an erection, so we kept going and a few moments later he had another. 


Not sure what it was, or why it happened. We weren't in any crazy position. lol. But yeah, I'm a believer now.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Holland said:


> When my partner has an O via a BJ he is done, which of course is all good.
> 
> But if we are having a long session he can go twice from PIV in that time. Different to my multi's which are one after the other. He does need some time in between but yeah he can have a second say 30 mins or so later.


We've done that before too, waiting 30 or so minutes. But this was in the same love-making session...mere minutes after each other.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Created, Are you talking about men having more than one orgasm prior to ejaculating? Yes, it's real and I experienced it during an erotic massage by a girlfriend. I flew to the moon twice or three times before having sex with her later and ejaculating.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

JoeHenderson said:


> Created, Are you talking about men having more than one orgasm prior to ejaculating? Yes, it's real and I experienced it during an erotic massage by a girlfriend. I flew to the moon twice or three times before having sex with her later and ejaculating.


Well, my husband said he had an ejaculation, but his erection didn't go away, and he ejaculated again a few moments later. And he said it wasn't pre-ejaculate fluid the first time so...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband gets a second O when I give him a bj with a internal prostate message. If I slow the sucking down and slowly pull my hand out once the orgasm comes and just befor his balls let down (relax) I start sucking hard and increase the pressure around his c**k he will ramp up and come almost immediately. There is also a full body orgasm, only achieved that once and we used an aphrodisiac ahead of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tharco (Jan 16, 2013)

This has actually happened to me a few times. If I am having a hard time concentrating or if I pull out too quick when I feel like I am about to ejaculate, I have a mini orgasm with no ejaculate. That is, my prostate gland flutters, my penis twitches as if it's ejaculating, and I feel like I am ejaculating.....but nothing comes out and I stay hard. After it flutters for a few seconds, I get right back to it and eventually I DO ejaculate with sperm. So I suppose that could be viewed as a multiple male orgasm.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Well, my husband said he had an ejaculation, but his erection didn't go away, and he ejaculated again a few moments later. And he said it wasn't pre-ejaculate fluid the first time so...


Well in any case, congrats to you! You must be doing something right!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> We've done that before too, waiting 30 or so minutes. But this was in the same love-making session...mere minutes after each other.


Sorry I didn't mean we stop for 30 mins (or whatever it may be, I have no clue on time while in the middle of it all) this is still within the same session but maybe a few other acts in between, oral, other positions etc.
But no it isn't bang one then another like I do. Either way he is just amazing


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

I had an ex that, through much practice, could basically climax without ejaculating and then go on to ejaculate later. My husband now can do the same but prefers not to. Only two guys I've ever been with that could... We are just now beginning to explore prostrate massages.. 

Usually if he does climax twice in one session there needs to be a rest period in between. When we were first together (I was 21, he was 24) he could go and go and go and go.. it was like he was on an overdose of viagra all the time around me, didn't matter if he came or not, he was hard. He couldn't come too close together though, like 10 min apart at least. Man I miss those in good shape younger days, for both of us! lol


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been with two men who came and then stayed hard and came again. It's real.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes it is a "weird" feeling when it happens - I think it just has to do with timing mostly - like being right at that point of no return, going over it then coming back (no pun intended). I don't know if what others are describing is what I am, but for me it is like 3/4 orgasm/ejaculation, and it kinda pauses midway through, but I've never had the discipline to keep it there for more than 15 or 20 seconds, lol.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Be sure to enjoy it now! I could do that when younger but lost it around 30.

I often stay hard after and can please wifey all she wants, but it's a good hour between orgasms for me most of the time now.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I can say that I had a multiple orgasm once. Have never really tried to have it more than once any other time. When with the wife I can finish once and keep going if I want to just to keep going. But usually she is good with ending it there.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Be sure to enjoy it now! I could do that when younger but lost it around 30.


ouch...same here


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I bet a lot of guys can do this. Most will stop when they ejaculate. I dated a guy for several months who did this quite often, he'd have an orgasm and ejaculate, then keep going and ejaculate again. I thought it might have something to do with age, but he was 40 and just horny maybe....lol I wonder if it's how turned on the person is....


----------



## Diego41 (Feb 9, 2013)

Typically, the MMO means you do NOT ejaculate and stay hard and ejaculate again. I suppose it could mean that, but in books that are out there about it, it means having an orgasm with no ejaculation, maybe several, and then finally ejaculating when you allow yourself to. It involves holding the PC muscle, letting the urge subside, and then continuing.

What your man did, is probably just a one time deal. Probably extremely aroused and stayed that way. Or, somehow his body skipped the refractory period that is normal after ejaculating. Its also possible he didnt ejaculate the first time, though he thought he did. Unless he pulled out and looked, he wouldnt know. I can always tell, because it gets really juicy in there...lol. Sorry TMI

I dont remember ever skipping the refractory period, though i recall it lasting only a few minutes before...


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Something similar has happened to me a handful of times. We will be doing PIV (position doesn't seem to matter, but arousal level does), and I will ejaculate into her p*ssy, generally a normal amount. If I leave my c*ck in her p*ssy, and not move it around too much (due to post-orgasmic sensitivy at the tip of my glans), I can keep my c*ck hard, and slowly start thrusting again as the sensitivy subsides.

Sometimes, I can continue thrusting for another 5 or 10 minutes during which she will continue to have orgasms, and then I will have my second orgasm. If I pull my c*ck out, the voulme of semen in that second ejaculation is usually much smaller than the first.

My second orgasm is never as intense or pleasurable as the first one, probably because I find that the more semen I ejaculate, the more intense and pleasurable the orgasm is.

I suppose that technically, what I have experienced is a very short or absent refractory phase.

As I age (I'm 50), I find it increasingly difficult to pull this off, even if I am "chemically enhanced". I could do this occasionally as a younger man (pre-Viagra) without much trouble.

However, I have never had the "rapid fire" multiple orgasms that some of the other posters here have described.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Well, my husband said he had an ejaculation, but his erection didn't go away, and he ejaculated again a few moments later.


When I have multiple orgasms during the same session this is the only way it has happened for me.... and it's not every time, more like about 30% of the time.

As soon as I lose erection I can regain it and continue having fun, but it usually takes another couple hours before I can have another O.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

mineforever said:


> My husband gets a second O when I give him a bj with a internal prostate message. If I slow the sucking down and slowly pull my hand out once the orgasm comes and just befor his balls let down (relax) I start sucking hard and increase the pressure around his c**k he will ramp up and come almost immediately. There is also a full body orgasm, only achieved that once and we used an aphrodisiac ahead of time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I orgasmed just reading this....


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Eros Turannos said:


> could basically climax without ejaculating and then go on to ejaculate later.


I still do this if I want to delay the big finish. Sometimes sex is so good that I don't welcome my orgasm at all. Already? WTF?!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Pravius said:


> I think I orgasmed just reading this....


Yeah. She knows her stuff... *jealous*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I did it in my twenties, three times in total. I ejaculated the first two times. The third time was more like the pulsations only. Nothing came out or very little. I started to try a fourth time, but was too sore from the other times, so we stopped. 

I may not have 'gotten it all' on the first, so there was some left for the second. I have noticed, I can have different degrees of orgasms. Some are just a release. Others are deeply satisfying whole body types which curl my toes.

Maybe it is just me, but I bet most men either weren't worried about it because they never experienced it or they didn't care. Like someone said, there has to be a lot of desire to do this. It's better to be younger than older and it helps to have the right partner. 

I do admit, I wanted to see how many times I could do it and what would happen. I don't know if it is physically harmful.


----------



## Diego41 (Feb 9, 2013)

An erection pill can create a situation like this. Viagra, Levitra, Cialis whatever. the erection after the initial orgasm is crazy hard, and a little painful too. Depends on what the dosage was...


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

I am able to have a 2nd orgasm between 18-20 minutes after one. Staying hard isn't necessarily an indicator that we're ready to have another though.. it's more a reflection on how turned on we are, and I have in some cases kept going after orgasm, and even though I couldn't physically orgasm again for 20 minutes, it doesn't stop me from humping for that time then having another one.

In the end, these aren't "multiple" orgasms, but just quick recoveries from previous ones.. any 18 year old dude could probably do it for hours.. at 19, me and my GF at the time went 10x in a row with almost no stopping.. it was HOURS of sex, but we were both 18-19, super attracted to each other and super horny.. kind of like all the planets aligned kinda thing.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaboom said:


> I am able to have a 2nd orgasm between 18-20 minutes after one. Staying hard isn't necessarily an indicator that we're ready to have another though.. it's more a reflection on how turned on we are, and I have in some cases kept going after orgasm, and even though I couldn't physically orgasm again for 20 minutes, it doesn't stop me from humping for that time then having another one.
> 
> In the end, these aren't "multiple" orgasms,* but just quick recoveries from previous ones*.. any 18 year old dude could probably do it for hours.. at 19, me and my GF at the time went 10x in a row with almost no stopping.. it was HOURS of sex, but we were both 18-19, super attracted to each other and super horny.. kind of like all the planets aligned kinda thing.


After considering this, you are right. They are not in the female sense of the word, multiple orgasms. They are quick recoveries which occurred during the same love making session without stopping penetration or resting. We just kept going and I found I was having a second then a third orgasm. I am describing an orgasm as all the related muscle contractions that normally occur with the initial orgasm, but with little to no semen expelled.

Edit: I believe the total time involved was around an hour and a half to at most two hours continuous. I was a horny almost insatiable lover for my first wife. I had no desire to prove anything during my second marriage, so it didn't happen.

Edit: I think your next question would be, didn't she dry out? The answer to this is yes. Our choice of birth control was lubricated condoms, so I went through a few of those to keep her lubricated.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, his recovery time was, literally, fifteen seconds. So...

At any rate, it was pretty freaking awesome.  I'm excited for later tonight, not that I'm expecting it to be the same as the multi-orgasm, but still. It'll be fun.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I did my research, litterly, my husband suffered from ED from medication. The best is the prolonged orgasm..that takes a ring and a special little anal T-bar (got at Lovers Lane)with a remote control and a very slow bj and about an hour to kill. I found most of the techniques in books at the bookstore. Life is to short not to get everything you can out of life. The only things you regret are the things you never tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> Well, his recovery time was, literally, fifteen seconds. So...
> 
> At any rate, it was pretty freaking awesome.  I'm excited for later tonight, not that I'm expecting it to be the same as the multi-orgasm, but still. It'll be fun.


Yeah I got hooked on getting my husband to do a double O the first time he had one too. He came right off the bed and looked so stunned...it was awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

When I was in my 20's I could do this, but it wasn't "multi" meaning repeated, or one after the other. There would be a refractory period of a few minutes and then I could start up again. There have even been a few occasions where I my peen would stay hard and I could keep thrusting right after orgasm and have another a few minutes later with no refractory period.

Now, that I'm in my 40's, fat chance. I'm one and... zzzz...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

It is my understanding there are 3 kinds..compound single orgasm (each occurs separately), a sequential multiple orgasm (a rapid series -5/10 min apart) and a serial multiple orgasm (only seconds apart -riding the wave). I used the techniques in " The best oral sex ever..her guide to going down" by Yvonne K Fulbright. It is one of my favorite books on oral sex. Wish someone had showed me the book when I was first married...I didn't have a clue back then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say what I used to be able to do was sequential multiple then. I never went soft after; I still don't, I just need an hour in between before I can orgasm again.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> Well, his recovery time was, literally, fifteen seconds. So...
> 
> At any rate, it was pretty freaking awesome.  I'm excited for later tonight, not that I'm expecting it to be the same as the multi-orgasm, but still. It'll be fun.


There's a wholly different thing, where on a very rare occasion I might reach an orgasm, but either pull back a moment too late, or something causes it to stop (like the motion stops or something)- where a few spurts would come out, with the contractions, but not a "full" orgasm, where once back in the groove a minute or two later, I would have the rest of it in a full orgasm.

It's notable the the pre-orgasm would be almost painful, as it is best described as a stopped orgasm, and also that the full orgasm that came after a few more minutes was diminished simply because it had already partially been ejaculated- In any case, the 2-3 times this ever happened, I can honestly say that it was not as enjoyable or fulfilling as a 'complete' orgasm in 1 episode instead of two.

Hope that helps clarify.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it is more of one big orgasm, if I am close or just starting to cum and stop all movement with piv or she stops oral I will cum same sensation as if we keep going and a fair amount comes out but I never feel like I am finished and I can keep right on going to really finish.
A woman can do this as well or at least my wife can same deal if she is close or just starting to O and I stop contact she will have the same sensation but won't be as sensitive like a normal O so we can go again.
Doesn't always work out that way it seems to be a control issue and I know I rarely have control when we have sex.


----------

